

The Wind Rises:Miyazaki's take on Jet Design & Experimental Painting - balsam
http://iwatchstuff.com/2013/08/english-subbed-the-wind-rises-trailer-mi.php
spoiler: Jiro Horikoshi&#x27;s life during the war has some parallels with another famous weapon developer.
======
balsam
[spoiler alert] Jiro Horikoshi's life has certain parallels with that of the
other (more famous) (weapon) developer, Feynman.

